# Volumedrive about to deadpool?



## Francisco (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1296858

The most interesting post is from the BurstNET rep:



> I can't really say anything officially yet, but I will say this:
> 
> We plan on having a refugee sale real soon, for certain low priced companys clients!
> 
> ...


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8810929#post8810929


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds like it. I do know a lot have left despite them claiming to improve the situation.


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, overdue deadpooler.   There was something months ago about them and I entirely forget.  Certainly have been struggling for a while.

Come on, claim I am wrong and slap me!


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Said by Spencerrocks:



> Well VD is in trouble, looks like they are no longer announcing burstnet
> 
> Before this happened:
> http://i.imgur.com/rWCkXzc.png
> ...


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

And from Burstnet posting on that thread:



> From what our local contacts tell us, they are trying to get their servers back online at another location 20 miles away from here, in their own data room, but we'll see how that goes. Knowing what I know about them, I would expect major technical issues with that. Even if servers come back online, I'd be worried about them staying online, as the same leasing company that owns the servers they left behind, owns a bunch that they took with the with for-sure active clients on them. The leasing company is not going to be happy, I assure you, we know them well, and they will repossess ALL the servers, not just the ones left behind here, and go after ALL VD assets to recover their losses. This is going to get real messy.
> .


----------



## Francisco (Aug 22, 2013)

They're fucked.

I feel really bad for the clients.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Rule #1: Client responsible for backing their life up.

Rule #2: Ignore #1 and you might not have a life, business or a wife.

Leasing companies aren't playing in this day and age.  Bound to end up with a signed court order to freeze everything and some nerd in contempt.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 23, 2013)

Just got caught up this drama. All I've gotta say is, "DAMN!"

BurstNET is owning that WHT thread, by the way. Waiting for more details to come up.


----------



## RyanD (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Rule #1: Client responsible for backing their life up.
> 
> Rule #2: Ignore #1 and you might not have a life, business or a wife.
> 
> Leasing companies aren't playing in this day and age.  Bound to end up with a signed court order to freeze everything and some nerd in contempt.


I know the leasing company involved here, their leasing policies hold a blanket first right on any and all assets under the master schedule, if they are behind on any invoices, they'll take EVERYTHING.  They don't play


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I know the leasing company involved here, their leasing policies hold a blanket first right on any and all assets under the master schedule, if they are behind on any invoices, they'll take EVERYTHING.  They don't play


My kind of company.

Absconding with gear like VD did, ouch.  Police will be at their new datacenter, oh by lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## RyanD (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> My kind of company.
> 
> Absconding with gear like VD did, ouch.  Police will be at their new datacenter, oh by lunch time tomorrow.


They did the same thing with their FL setup they had previously


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

VolumeDrive owners are simply, idiots.

Weird operation since day one. Too cheap or lazy to even have proper ticketing for years.  Slowest ticketing I ever had (mind you not recently).

Unsure if mismanagement was the issue (i.e. living too well) or if systematic of the Lowend price curse for years now.

They don't play around about holding leased property hostage/stealing such in Florida.  Been there with a business partner in the past who liked to lease too much.  Sadly, even though local PDs seem to get after things quickly, the Courts seem to just let the perps off with a slap on the wrist and those aren't cuffs slapping.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 23, 2013)

At least I can stop sending abuse mails to VolumeDrive.

Half of my abuse mails I sent go directly to VolumeDrive and Sharktech.

After one month it ended with:


```
iptables -i venet0 -A INPUT -s 142.0.32.0/20 -j DROP
iptables -i venet0 -A INPUT -s 204.188.192.0/18 -j DROP
```


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> At least I can stop sending abuse mails to VolumeDrive.
> 
> Half of my abuse mails I sent go directly to VolumeDrive and Sharktech.
> 
> ...


Not surprised with shark, they include a /26 with every server.

Francisco


----------



## sv01 (Aug 23, 2013)

shit burstnet 

I've tried their server few years ago, after testing for 1 week I'm leaving immediately 

they love poor hd result and poor bandwith


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

sv01 said:


> they love poor hd result and poor bandwith


Yep, BurstedNet.   

They were a fun experience in more recent times spreading when I spread the VPS love around.   Abrasive and intentionally difficult to deal with and that was just billing.

All that aside, the head of BurstNet on WHT?  Crazy.  Never saw a facility owner go off like this in public.

Me, I think it's great.  About time some folks find their ahh malehood, especially when being made effeminate by a scoundrel pulling a dominate robbery of your business (i.e. VD owes more money than someones children college education).

I give BurstNet a big pile of love for helping VD customers and not doing the typical mouth shut, we are afraid of being sued baby routine.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 23, 2013)

VD clients should go with burst.net direct? Seems like they can 'recover' servers

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1297013


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 23, 2013)

Crazy that BurstNet is publicly posting about it like that, but I'd expect them to not be too pleased.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm just speechless at this.


----------



## jarland (Aug 23, 2013)

Burst is loving this. I bet they regretted that business deal some time ago.


VolumeDrive would've pulled off their current business plan like a champ now. Problem is they tried it too early and when the market dropped to the point where budget clients no longer needed them, lowering their prices wasn't an option on the table by any means. I hoped for better for them. Nice guys, just didn't prepare for any market shifts. I know a few real estate companies that could've taught them a thing or two.


----------



## Hassan (Aug 23, 2013)

Thankfully we stopped bothering with VolumeDrive a while ago.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a sympathy for burstnet.


----------



## jhadley (Aug 23, 2013)

kunnu said:


> I have a sympathy for burstnet.


Why?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

jarland said:


> Burst is loving this. I bet they regretted that business deal some time ago.
> 
> VolumeDrive would've pulled off their current business plan like a champ now. Problem is they tried it too early and when the market dropped to the point where budget clients no longer needed them, lowering their prices wasn't an option on the table by any means. I hoped for better for them. Nice guys, just didn't prepare for any market shifts. I know a few real estate companies that could've taught them a thing or two.


They did $50/m E3's with 16GB RAM.

Who in their right mind can do that, even when leasing? Where are you making any margin to cover the cost of gear?

It's easy to 'make that price work' when you aren't paying any of your vendors.

No one does $50/m E3's unless they need to move inventory *now* because they're fucked otherwise. No one in their right mind goes and continues to lease equipment hoping to make that, a /28, & 100mbit unmetered work.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

> No one does $50/m E3's unless they need to move inventory now because they're fucked otherwise.



In theory you could do this if you were say BurstNet   Especially when and where you have inherited gear for one reason or another (typically non-pay customer).  Plus they have VC dollas to burn.

Question always is, who buys a box that size?   A few folks who have friends and group buy, yes.  Most them though?  Hosting service providers I'd suspect.  Shady hardware in typically inferior facility with often crappy network (sorry VD in past wasn't real hot on the network).

So when a provider selling unrealistic gear for business purposes to customers that should know better and who should have plans for backups and redundancy goes belly up, whole bunch of "victims" who sort of were victimizing their own customers.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

Burstnet refuses to touch that pricing since it leaves no meat on the bone to pay vendors, nevermind even staffers.

Like I said, it's easy to "make it work" when you aren't paying anyone.

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

Why has no one questioned BurstNET for getting Volumedrive's client database and emailing all clients?


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

> Like I said, it's easy to "make it work" when you aren't paying anyone.


What? People get paid in this industry segment?  I thought it was all perks based 



Jack said:


> Why has no one questioned BurstNET for getting Volumedrive's client database and emailing all clients?


Oh, that happened ehh?  Have at it over there on WHT.  I am trying to catch up on the thread.  That's umm good and bad.  VD comes back to life then cat fight big time over that move.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Oh, that happened ehh?  Have at it over there on WHT.  I am trying to catch up on the thread.  That's umm good and bad.  VD comes back to life then cat fight big time over that move.


I am struggling to keep up since when I joined at 21 pages so good luck if you're only just catching up.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 23, 2013)

Who cares?

I see no-one but those with an axe to grind making their life difficult. Everyone else who relied on VD is happy that it has happened.


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh TLDR, @MartinD is VD really was a semi-early disruptor and they ran things pretty poorly.

Whole bunch of people long ago had dates on the calendar for VD implosion.  Bunch of us whiney types long tired of their network crap non stop (malicious, spam, etc.).

For now, #winning = BurstNet.  Customers are various stages of screwed.  Competitors, well, doubt anyone wants the customers.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I mean.

People are bitching at Burst, demanding answers about how they got data about the customers and how they're going about switching the servers on. All these people doing the bitching aren't even (ex)VD customers who have been affected.

If Burst DIDNT do anything, they'd bitch at them for washing their hands. It's bloody stupid.


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

> If Burst DIDNT do anything, they'd bitch at them for washing their hands. It's bloody stupid.


Burst can't win no matter what the DO or DO NOT DO in this pileup.

Unless the Repo Man finds and hits VD up, I see VD springing back to life and total hilarity ensuing.

VD will be a goner.  So as others said, name change time.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Burst can't win no matter what the DO or DO NOT DO in this pileup.
> 
> Unless the Repo Man finds and hits VD up, I see VD springing back to life and total hilarity ensuing.
> 
> VD will be a goner.  So as others said, name change time.


Surely the servers will be on a 24 month lease?

It must have been a good two years since VD launched the E3 series...


----------



## MartinD (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Burst can't win no matter what the DO or DO NOT DO in this pileup.
> 
> Unless the Repo Man finds and hits VD up, I see VD springing back to life and total hilarity ensuing.
> 
> VD will be a goner.  So as others said, name change time.


It seems Burst already know where they're moving to so the lease/finance company will no doubt be aware, too.


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes sir, Burst knows the lease company well as do other major facilities in US Southeast.  Burst probably already cuts the company money and certainly makes referrals, so, inheriting that gear will likely be sweetheart deal.  That's the only reason they are attempting to do what they are.

Surprised no one at large went digging on Volumedrive  I don't have the time


----------



## RyanD (Aug 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> Surely the servers will be on a 24 month lease?
> 
> It must have been a good two years since VD launched the E3 series...


The leasing company they use does not offer Capital leases, only operating leases. They were likely leased on 24-Month FMV terms, if it was originally a $700 server, the lease would have been $32/month for 24-months with a likely $300 residual balance at the end of the 24 month term. They could have re-termed that for another 12 months past the 24 month period for the same $32 and then own it.

I know for a fact that their requirement of their provider was that their costs needed to be less than $13 per 1U server for space/power/bandwidth in order for them to break even on their operating of the server.

I've been in this business for a long time and grown from a single shared-hosting account up to now operating and building out facilities. I can tell you as a simple fact. The math DOES NOT work. Volumedrive was *always* going to fail, I'm simply amazed it's taken this long for it to implode.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The leasing company they use does not offer Capital leases, only operating leases. They were likely leased on 24-Month FMV terms, if it was originally a $700 server, the lease would have been $32/month for 24-months with a likely $300 residual balance at the end of the 24 month term. They could have re-termed that for another 12 months past the 24 month period for the same $32 and then own it.
> 
> I know for a fact that their requirement of their provider was that their costs needed to be less than $13 per 1U server for space/power/bandwidth in order for them to break even on their operating of the server.
> 
> I've been in this business for a long time and grown from a single shared-hosting account up to now operating and building out facilities. I can tell you as a simple fact. The math DOES NOT work. Volumedrive was *always* going to fail, I'm simply amazed it's taken this long for it to implode.


What company do they use? Have you used them before?


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Cousin @RyanD with the slapshot.  +1 point.

$32 lease + $13 facility cost = $45 

$50 selling price = $5 to divvy up.

Of course straight product sales were their bread makers --- VPSes.  Still too lean.

Hoping other mega cheap providers of all sorts take note of this event


----------



## MannDude (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hoping other mega cheap providers of all sorts take note of this event


They won't. They're special snowflakes and it could _never_ happen to anyone else.

/s


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> They won't. They're special snowflakes and it could _never_ happen to anyone else.
> 
> /s


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Is it me or is Burst.net's own website offline?

Looks like they've been down for hours now... Oh boy...

Smacked VD and now VD stricken by malicious traffic.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Is it me or is Burst.net's own website offline? Looks like they've been down for hours now... Oh boy... Smacked VD and now VD stricken by malicious traffic.


They've been getting flooded.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> They've been getting flooded.


They need some BuyVM filtering


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Burst's public website is still down. 

What a bunch of bumbling do-dos Burst is. 

Nah, man just leave our corporate site down. That site gets a boatload of traffic and certainly is a common path to the cash register.

They give venture money to these guys ehh? Well, at least their entire datacenter isn't offline.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 23, 2013)

Thankfully I still don't have any important VPS servers with VolumeDrive!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 23, 2013)

With all the information presented, I personally still side with BurstNET.  Hell their actions might make me want to get a VM with them.  Until the dust settles, we can't be sure but from the current looks of it I'm with BurstNET.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Pie, look at recent reviews before you do that. Last time I checked Burst's VPSes out they were, umm, weak.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Pie, look at recent reviews before you do that. Last time I checked Burst's VPSes out they were, umm, weak.


Hm...  Well didn't really check the reviews but I liked the way the guy tried to work with the people on this. 

of course this could just be another Kevin Adam play, but meh.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 24, 2013)

I say it's about 50/50 now. I don't trust VD or BurstNET after reading some of those posts. The fact that BurstNET was so quick to post information that a provider probably shouldn't be posting publicly already made them look suspicious. Once somebody from VD started posting it made BurstNET look even worse even if only half of what VD was posting was true.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Didn't I say on here earlier that wait until they pick apart VD's owner    I didn't have time to dig...

Part of that end exchange with the fake account, someone knew someone that staged that.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I say it's about 50/50 now. I don't trust VD or BurstNET after reading some of those posts. The fact that BurstNET was so quick to post information that a provider probably shouldn't be posting publicly already made them look suspicious. Once somebody from VD started posting it made BurstNET look even worse even if only half of what VD was posting was true.


I'd like to think BurstNET has more integrity than VolumeDrive, but I've never heard much great about VD. Even if what BurstNET says is true, seems a bit too much.

Either way, good read. Neither company I planned on doing business with either time soon. Probably won't in the future either.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 24, 2013)

Remember, this is all from the outside looking in.

I too side with Burst at the moment. There could have been an issue building up for a while and VD have screwed them over royally despite Burst holding out their hand to help them - yet again. If you take what GoRack have said, there's no way you can come to any conclusion other than VD has screwed over another provider.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll personally have to side with VD on this one.  BurstNET has a really weird TOS as far as invoices go, and overdue invoices go.  Their end of billing is a complete disgrace.


----------



## RyanD (Aug 24, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> I'll personally have to side with VD on this one.  BurstNET has a really weird TOS as far as invoices go, and overdue invoices go.  Their end of billing is a complete disgrace.


You guys that are sticking behind VD here are way off....

I say that, knowing some of the specifics behind both of the disasters from VD, including the amounts they abandoned and walked out on in past-due funds from GoRack

Also we have a great relationship with their Leasing Vendor. Like BurstNet we also frequently refer smaller hosts to them and help smaller colocation clients obtain financing to grow. A simple fact is leasing companies DO NOT want to take back hardware, often times before taking the actions of repossession they will contact a partner, such as ourselves (without disclosing the client in trouble) letting us know they will be taking back X,Y,Z would we be interested in taking the hardware. Within the last month, during a visit to our offices the leasing company let us know they had a significant client in the "north east" that was significantly behind and they were starting to take action. We had asked them to make an introduction as we may be interested in assuming the assets (with client approval) that client never followed up 

Additionally, I know what things cost (the servers), space, power, network, etc.

There is no secret sauce here, you cannot over-subscribe physical assets or your financing... things have costs you cannot avoid. Their costs simply were greater than their incoming revenue. 

Their initial launch of the $49 E3 would have been great as a marketing promotion of a limited inventory to use as a loss leader to build brand identity. Unfortunately they carried that through as a standard product which is simply unsustainable.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I say it's about 50/50 now. I don't trust VD or BurstNET after reading some of those posts. The fact that BurstNET was so quick to post information that a provider probably shouldn't be posting publicly already made them look suspicious. Once somebody from VD started posting it made BurstNET look even worse even if only half of what VD was posting was true.


Yup.

_The whole thread degenerated into rounds of mudslinging._

_If only half of each information is true both do not look that good._

_And I don't believe that "there are still servers here and we want to help VD's customers" any longer._


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

I am so glad we have @RyanD on here contributing.

Spot on about the loss leader on the $49 E3.

VD has income and likely subsidizing things from other streams (VPS maybe?)  But selling those E3's all at a loss or neutral gain, haha!


----------



## jarland (Aug 24, 2013)

Francisco said:


> They did $50/m E3's with 16GB RAM.
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind can do that, even when leasing? Where are you making any margin to cover the cost of gear?
> ...


Online.net pulls it off pretty nicely, but apparently it's an easier task in France. VolumeDrive had the benefit of being the lowest priced E3 in the US (as far as I'm aware, aside from limited promotions, they still qualify there), but the massive dumping of L5420's on the US market really changed the playing field.

My guess is that they aimed to break even and build a name, followed by a second phase that they just assumed would come to them at the bottom of a bottle of scotch one night and never did. I can drink to that...but what a risk for an unforeseen and nearly unattainable reward. They lost that game.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 24, 2013)

France has very cheap power and you pretty much don't pay for bandwidth. Everyone and their dog uses the 'open peering' project that OVH pretty much runs. It's pretty much free bandwidth 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Open peering aka peering exchange?

OVH's network even in the States is pretty good. I am a big fan of peer exchanges, but not many providers that delve into them heavily have managed to do so well. US being such a big place means bad routing can get really bad and long. Less impactful to err this way in place like Europe.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 24, 2013)

jarland said:


> the massive dumping of L5420's on the US market really changed the playing field.



This is very true.  There's still a market for high GHz servers though for single threaded apps cough minecraft cough that will always be there.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2013)

So... Been out of the loop on this today. Was caught up yesterday.

Did VolumeDrive every come back online? They said they were going to come back online with the servers they did have, and it was scheduled for yesterday (Saturday).


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So... Been out of the loop on this today. Was caught up yesterday.
> 
> Did VolumeDrive every come back online? They said they were going to come back online with the servers they did have, and it was scheduled for yesterday (Saturday).


They are still restoring...


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> They are still restoring...


So, VolumeDrive has gotten _some_ people back online?


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So, VolumeDrive has gotten _some_ people back online?


BurstNET has gotten some people online 

VolumeDrive are still restoring. It appears the network is up to some extent, but no real customer is up according to WHT (or their website).


----------



## Jack (Aug 25, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> BurstNET has gotten some people online
> 
> VolumeDrive are still restoring. It appears the network is up to some extent, but no real customer is up according to WHT (or their website).


My old gateway is online..

PING 173.242.120.1 (173.242.120.1): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 173.242.120.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=239 time=89.535 ms

64 bytes from 173.242.120.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=89.313 ms

^C

--- 173.242.120.1 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0.0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 89.313/89.424/89.535/0.111 ms


----------



## Jack (Aug 25, 2013)

Traceroute shows : inforelay.com


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 25, 2013)

Jack said:


> Traceroute shows : inforelay.com


Yeah and InfoRelay are pretty big - supposedly a good place. Asked for quotes at one stage. Their network wasn't as fast as I hoped though.


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (Aug 26, 2013)

All this is just a mess, i really hope both parts can clean it up for the sake of their clients.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack, 

Your gateway WAS online.

Looks like VD has been eradicated from the web again.  Site offline, DNS busted, emails bounce.  Clients offline   BGP changed big time.

That WHT thread, uggh.  Lots of purging of comments.   Lots of kicking the same things over and over.

Unsure why folks buy VD.  Must purely be price.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

On the subject of extreme budget hosting, has any VPS Host's been affected by VD's outage? lol


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah Sola something or another was a "provider" bit in the arse by this.  It's on the WHT thread if you have nothing to do today


----------



## Cloudrck (Aug 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeah Sola something or another was a "provider" bit in the arse by this.  It's on the WHT thread if you have nothing to do today


I honestly don't know why a company would use Volumedrive to host paying customers. With their extremely low pricing, and the fact that they just recently rolled out a billing/support system.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> I honestly don't know why a company would use Volumedrive to host paying customers. With their extremely low pricing, and the fact that they just recently rolled out a billing/support system.


People love cheap stuff... Look at ChicagoVPS they only got big due to the mass overselling :O haha.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh, VD had billing and support systems, finally? 

Pretty insane to run things the way they had since day one.  I remember ordering service (probably 2+ years ago) and it took no less than 2 weeks.  Who waits 2 weeks for a VPS?  Emails for support, well same sort of disinterest.

Obviously the owner is a complete cheapskate and whacko.  Who else would do that to customers?  A month or so into that I cut the cord and never looked back.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Reece said:


> People love cheap stuff... Look at ChicagoVPS they only got big due to the mass overselling  haha.


They got big due to Colocrossing owning them and shuffling abandoned and spare servers over to that arm of the company.  Which in reality is an utter sin considering it isn't one business school type with no tech running the brand but a full company. A full company which wants others to spend real money renting racks and doing big grown up business and spending real cash.

Oh yeah snaking LEB/LET and funneling your house and preferred partner ads in your facilities doesn't hurt either 


Naysayers who think these are two different companies, oh you'll see pretty soon.  Be it a month or three. Time is ticking.


----------



## Cloudrck (Aug 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Oh, VD had billing and support systems, finally?


A few months a go they made public their system, it was about 40% functional. Had basic billing and support features with the rest "coming soon".



Reece said:


> People love cheap stuff... Look at ChicagoVPS they only got big due to the mass overselling  haha.



I think the industry is driving the prices down considerably low, similar to what the CD industry did with their music club promotions back in the day. I'll be suprised if VD is breaking even.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> I'll be suprised if VD is breaking even.


They are profitable supposedly.  Enough so the owner can drive his fleet of fancy cars 

That aside, the dedicated servers don't appear to be profitable.   Surely other revenue streams with VD that make the place go.  VPSes way more profitable for them, but sole profit center?  Most companies don't have one center unless it is a biggie.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> They are profitable supposedly.  Enough so the owner can drive his fleet of fancy cars


Not hard to be "profitable" when the last two providers they used they never paid.


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> They are profitable supposedly.  Enough so the owner can drive his fleet of fancy cars
> 
> That aside, the dedicated servers don't appear to be profitable.   Surely other revenue streams with VD that make the place go.  VPSes way more profitable for them, but sole profit center?  Most companies don't have one center unless it is a biggie.


Well they must profit? Josh I know has a macbook from looking at email headers with him and is driving round PA in a Porsche 911 and has been seen in Aston Martins and other sport cars.


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Not hard to be "profitable" when the last two providers they used they never paid.


They must of paid GoRack at least once and they left GoRack due to multiple reasons.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> They must of paid GoRack at least once and they left GoRack due to multiple reasons.


They broke their contract outright with GoRack, came in with a check and swapped out all their e3's with 1990's era P3's saying it was a hardware upgrade. Needless to say the check bounced.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Not hard to be "profitable" when the last two providers they used they never paid.


No doubt.

Unsure why folks allow the theft to continue.   

Did I hear 900 servers?  Even with cheap 1Us we are talking 25 racks worth.    What does Burst want for a full rack? $1k each with 1Gbps?

$20k solid there per month, plus overages and other incurred costs.

Feasible to say $30k per month or more due to Burst and previously GoRack.

Me, I hope the leasing company gets the gear through repo and Burst sues for everything they can find asset wise.

I bet VD already has a new operating name and brand coming out.   The press is heavy on this one.  95k+ views on that WHT thread at last check.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> They broke their contract outright with GoRack, came in with a check and swapped out all their e3's with 1990's era P3's saying it was a hardware upgrade. Needless to say the check bounced.


And that folks is that *federal felony *for passing a big rubber check BurstNet alluded to 

And, clearly Burst already knew about the switcharoo played on GoRack.  So when they saw the same thing happening, they put their feet down and stopped the event.


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2013)

Also just an FYI I think BurstNET has the VD email server as its down still.


----------



## Cloudrck (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> Well they must profit? Josh I know has a macbook from looking at email headers with him and is driving round PA in a Porsche 911 and has been seen in Aston Martins and other sport cars.


Which means nothing. You can lease cars and use a credit card for everything else. You don't need money to have things, just enough for the down payment and "promise" to pay it back later. You can also avoid paying bills, which would raise your net profit on the "books".


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> Which means nothing. You can lease cars and use a credit card for everything else. You don't need money to have things, just enough for the down payment and "promise" to pay it back later. You can also avoid paying bills, which would raise your net profit on the "books".


Typically, if someone isn't paying the business expenses on stuff like leased servers and datacenters they aren't paying on their sports cars either.

So glad I don't partake in in credit lines and interest bearing traps.


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> Which means nothing. You can lease cars and use a credit card for everything else. You don't need money to have things, just enough for the down payment and "promise" to pay it back later. You can also avoid paying bills, which would raise your net profit on the "books".


Didn't think about that, was half asleep when I wrote that post.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> You guys that are sticking behind VD here are way off....
> 
> I say that, knowing some of the specifics behind both of the disasters from VD, including the amounts they abandoned and walked out on in past-due funds from GoRack
> 
> ...


I know where you are coming from.  My comment was only posted based on my past experience with BurstNET.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2013)

So... I wasn't really paying too close of an attention after my last reply. I see VolumeDrive's website is up, and I see that VolumeDrive's IPs are now being announced and peers with InfoRelay. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## drmike (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah VD lit back up and went offline then back online.

I stopped following the WHT thread during that time.

Just revisited the thread and it's like the helpless help desk.  Burst slow on support or none and VolumeDrive being their predictable selves and not so hot on support either.

InfoRelay, sure, that's the next facility VolumeDrive will defraud.  They are 2-for-2 so far (GoRack and Burst) on racking up the bills and sneaking out without paying.

Unsure why legitimate businesses don't resort to beating the owners ass.

At minimum they should be going after everything in his controls.  House, automobiles, merchant accounts, etc.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 1, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... I wasn't really paying too close of an attention after my last reply. I see VolumeDrive's website is up, and I see that VolumeDrive's IPs are now being announced and peers with InfoRelay. Anyone know what happened?


Yeah they made their own datacenter, for the 3rd time. Duh


----------



## drmike (Sep 1, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Yeah they made their own datacenter, for the 3rd time. Duh


Has that been confirmed ?   Heard the Burst eye spy part and the trail to the local STD clinic where the new datacenter was located (which also is in a big time flood zone).

Looks like VD is* single homed *to InfoRelay.

So, clearly, that must mean VD is utilizing metro ethernet to connect to Inforelay.

Let's see, non datacenter quality, singled homed, lawsuits piling up, Cpanel and others no long directly available to customers, bunch of stop signs for those cheaping it out when considering a dedicated with Volumedrive.


----------



## jarland (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack said:


> Well they must profit? Josh I know has a macbook from looking at email headers with him and is driving round PA in a Porsche 911 and has been seen in Aston Martins and other sport cars.


Both leased?


I kid


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2013)

Against my better judgement I really want one. 

I'm such a sap.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack said:


> Well they must profit? Josh I know has a macbook from looking at email headers with him and is driving round PA in a Porsche 911 and has been seen in Aston Martins and other sport cars.


It's easy to have profit when you never pay your vendors.

I could offer $10/y 2GB's if I used stolen equipment, never had to pay my datacenters or my guys, etc.

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Sep 1, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It's easy to have profit when you never pay your vendors.
> 
> 
> I could offer $10/y 2GB's if I used stolen equipment, never had to pay my datacenters or my guys, etc.
> ...



Yup, I should think before posting sounds stupid now reading it back.


----------

